# DVR Love It or Leave It



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Reading some comments about people missing/wishing for certain features in their DVR has me wondering what's the overall DVR concensus.

When TIVO first came out I felt it was a nice toy and never bothered with it. Fast forward 7 or 8 years, go back to D* and figure what the heck, I'll get two DVR's. I could always downgrade later if I didn't like them. Now the family finds them indispensable and we probably don't even use it at 10% of the level of "power users".

They'll take it from me when they pry it from my cold, dead fingers!

*As of this edit D* & E* and probably cable companies will have to become serial killers, 83 won't give it up. For those that have selected otherwise, could you enlighten us as to your reasons?*


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

The glass is way over half full. Love it.

The interesting responses will be from the HR20's most vocal critics. It's _push comes to shove _time.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

ggergm said:


> The glass is way over half full. Love it.
> 
> The interesting responses will be from the HR20's most vocal critics. It's _push comes to shove _time.


To those responding to the poll, I'm only looking at the DVR concept not any specific model from D*, E*, Tivo or anybody else. You may want certain features in your particular DVR or not, but I'm asking you to put that asside and just look at a DVR generically.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart: LOVE IT :heart:


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

I couldn't live without it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

+1 What Sirshagg said.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

With E*, we've got a 622 with 120hrs/SD - 20hrs?/HD. Our family has 14 different shows being recorded during the week and with a bunch at the same time.

There's no way we'd give up that functionality. You can try to pull it from my dead body...but you'd have three other live ones making sure I rotted right where I fell over dead before you took it away :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DVR's are the greatest toy ever. I could not live without one (I should actually say a few of them) after having a DVR. One would not even do it for me now.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't think you'll find anyone who doesn't like DVRs. I've both TVs in the house have had some sort of DVR connected to them since 2001. Dish 501s, Dish 508s, then DirecTiVos and now Explorer 8300HDs. When I switched to DirecTV and then to Time Warner, the people I talked to each time tried to up sell the DVR, both times I cut them off mid sales speech and said 'I'll take two'. DVR is notan option as far as I'm concerned, it's standard.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't know a TV could function without one. Every set in our home has one.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dvrs?? ehh... i would rather manually program a vcr... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JerryElbow (Jun 14, 2007)

A work buddy of mine had this thing called TiVo that he kept going on about. To me, it sounded like a VCR with a hard disk instead of tape. What's to get excited about? His broke (out of warranty but still with a lifetime subscription) and he rushed out to buy a new one. By then my curiosity was up slightly so I asked him what he wanted for the old one. For $50 I got a series 1 TiVo with a lifetime subscription but a busted drive. I swapped the 20 Gb drive with an 80 Gb drive I had laying about (after formatting it with an image I got indirectly through a link mentioned in TivoCommunity.com) and used it for a week. I was completely hooked. When I got an HDTV I went from Dish Network to local cable to get my local stations in HD and pestered the cable provider until I got an HD-capable DVR and continued to use the old TiVo for the wife's daily viewings of Oprah (since the cable DVR maxed out at 20 hours of HD material). With all the new HD stations on DirecTV, I jumped ship again and now have to HR20s, one with a 750 Gb eSATA drive. 

Man, once you've started watching your shows at your own convenience instead of when the networks choose to broadcast them, there is no going back (I've GOT to have my Jon Stewart and "The Daily Show" while I eat my breakfast!). The ability to skip over commercials even more easily than with a VCR is a nice plus and the ability to pause and rewind the buffer for "live" TV is just too darned nice to EVER think about giving up. Now that I've got greater capacity, I'm also building a nice library of HD movies to watch on the rainy weekends that winter is sure to bring.

Now if I could only find somebody who wanted to buy my Series 1 TiVo with the still-intact lifetime subscription...


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

I been using a DVR for 5 years or more. I couldn't live without it...and I just converted my uncle to the world of DRVs and I don't seem him ever going back now...


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I would take DVR over HD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The DVR concept... has 100% changed my way of enjoying TV.
I am not tied to the Broadcaster's schedule of when they think "I" should be watching TV.

I don't have to worry about changing 500 tapes in the VCR... and then remembering to set the timers... and remembering what tape is where.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

The DVR may be the bane of network broadcast networks due to people not watching commercials. However, in a household with two working adults and one active toddler, I wouldn't even have a chance to skip over commercials in some shows, they would go unwatched.

I can summarize my vote with this comment... what is this thing they call live TV?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

There are two kinds of people in the world:

Those who love their DVRs 
- and -
Those that have not yet owned a DVR.



Seriously, here are the...

*Top 15 Reasons to Get an HD DVR Instead of a Basic HD Receiver* 
Even if you don't think you will ever record a program, here are some reasons to consider an HD DVR instead of a basic HD receiver. 
Skip up to 25 minutes of commercials and credits an hour.
Watch a 60 minute show in 35 minutes.
Even if you are watching live TV, you still will want to replay a great play or a funny scene.
Pause to answer the phone or the door, get something to eat or drink, etc.
If you really like two shows on at the same time, watch one and record the other (you don't need tapes or DVD's).
Never miss your favorite programs.
Record the news so that when you get up or get home you don't waiting for a story to come up again.
Always have some of your favorite shows recorded for when you have a moment to watch TV.
Same monthly receiver cost of $4.99 whether it is a DVR or not.
Same monthly DVR of $5.99 no matter how many DVR's you have.
Same monthly HD Access cost of $9.99 no matter how many HD receivers.
Play mpg3 music from your PC.
Watch jpg photos from your PC.
DIRECTV on Demand (Video on Demand)
Remote Booking: Setup a recording from a PC or cell phone if you won't be home in time.
- Craig


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

The wife works nights, and juggling dvd-r's or vhs was a joke. Never want to be without a DVR again!


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> There are two kinds of people in the world:
> 
> Those who love their DVRs
> - and -
> Those that have not yet owned a DVR.


You are not kidding!

I am much like the OP in that for years I figured a TIVO was just a luxury item (which when they were $1000 truly were unaffordable and a luxury item I guess). Just over a year ago I was thinking about getting a DVR and discovered this forum while doing my research. (can't tell you how glad I am that I found this little place!) Anyway, I ordered two R15s and I could never live without a DVR now. Now when I sit down to watch TV it's not flipping through channels to see if anything good is on. Now it's turn on the TV...hit List...and look through hours of programming to decide which show to watch first.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

I prefer to control my TV, not the other way around.


----------



## dbhsatx (Jun 18, 2007)

I work nights so the DVR is the perfect thing for all the prime time shows. Just being able to pause and rewind live TV would be worth it to me. I find my self reaching to rewind the radio in my truck when I've missed somthing that was said. When are live buffers coming to FM radios.


----------



## jsiebold (Oct 16, 2007)

I have to have this. Without it, I couldn't record all of my daughters shows and have her watch them when she wants to. And if you have a 2 year old not getting what they want, especially Higglytown Hheroes or Little Einsteins, then you know how bad this could become. I can actually get some peace and quiet, as this is the only thing that she will stop to watch and actaully listen too, I know it sure isn't me! This thing is a godsend.......:biggthump


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I counsel everyone I know to get a DVR. Even if it is a crappy cable thing. ANY DVR is better than NO DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The DVR, Slingbox, and portable media player are life-changing devices. Now my entertainment is available on my schedule and it's my choice. Until every episode of every thing is available on demand from anywhere a DVR is critical.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart, you're right first time shifting (DVR) and now Place Shifting (SlingBox) .. no other way to go.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

You mean someone used to watch a TV without a DVR??? 
I just simply cannot imagine that.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Earl,

It would be interesting if your D* contacts can tell you two things (at least ball park number):
Percentage of activated receivers that are DVR's.
Percentage of accounts that have the DVR fee (which means they should have at least one DVR).

I can definitely see a place for non-DVR receivers but I agree with everyone else that they are indispensable.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

DVR is the second best invention to the wheel. The first best invention is NFL SUNDAY TICKET and SUPERFAN !


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

When TiVo introduced its first DVR, long before I first had one, I scoffed at the notion that anyone would willingly pay a monthly fee to *record* TV! I thought people were out of their mind! I had a VCR for conflicts and watched everything live.

Then I got my first DVR and it changed my life. (I sound like a testimonial, I know!) I was no longer tied to the network's schedule. I could watch what I wanted when I wanted, and now I can't imagine watching anything live anymore (except sports).

DVRs are such a big part of my life that there are now only 7 DVRs in my house ... with only three TVs!


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

dbhsatx said:


> I work nights so the DVR is the perfect thing for all the prime time shows. Just being able to pause and rewind live TV would be worth it to me. I find my self reaching to rewind the radio in my truck when I've missed somthing that was said. When are live buffers coming to FM radios.


I do the same thing...we are sad, aren't we? :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

dbhsatx said:


> I work nights so the DVR is the perfect thing for all the prime time shows. Just being able to pause and rewind live TV would be worth it to me. I find my self reaching to rewind the radio in my truck when I've missed somthing that was said. When are live buffers coming to FM radios.


Been there!  :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> When TiVo introduced its first DVR, long before I first had one, I scoffed at the notion that anyone would willingly pay a monthly fee to *record* TV! I thought people were out of their mind! I had a VCR for conflicts and watched everything live.
> 
> Then I got my first DVR and it changed my life. (I sound like a testimonial, I know!) I was no longer tied to the network's schedule. I could watch what I wanted when I wanted, and now I can't imagine watching anything live anymore (except sports).
> 
> DVRs are such a big part of my life that there are now only 7 DVRs in my house ... with only three TVs!


Tivo changed my life
Then HD changed it back (no HD tivo yet)
Then the HD Tivo came along and changed it once more.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Been doing DVR for over 7 years and I agree with the statement that those who don't think they're a necessity are those who've never owned/used one.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

We used to time shift so much with the VCR that we had at least 3 tapes going at one time. Heck of a job trying to keep up with what was on each tape. We've now got at least one DVR on each TV, even sent a TIVO off to school with the boy this fall.


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

One of the top 5 inventions of the 20th century.


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

*Pry it from my COLD DEAD HANDS! Yeah, ain't that the truth.

This is the only way to watch TV.

It saves relationships! For those of us who get lost in our TV.

I have 4 dvr's so far. I WANT MORE !!!

There is nothing like watching tv to my own schedule.

*


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

What no DVR, thats like no IV for the guy who needs one.


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

*Can We Get DVR's by IV? Sign Me UP *


Drewg5 said:


> What no DVR, thats like no IV for the guy who needs one.


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

I really couldn't imagine being without one. I have had it for about five years and it's terrific.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've been a DVR addict for over seven years, now.

Currently, in my two-bedroom apartment, two HD DVRs control tvs in 
SIX different rooms, including the kitchen and two bathrooms. 

Does that answer the question?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

The only negative to a DVR is that I used to use the commercial break to go to the bathroom. Now I wait till my bladder is about to burst. I need to use the pause button more I guess.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Had a dvr since 99 with my first dishplayer 7100 receiver and have had EVERY version of dvr since that DISH made . Have presently one 722 and two 622s on my main account, a 622 on my second account for my parents and a 501 for my aunt on my third account. It has changed the way I watch tv. I only watch what I want , when I want and I don't have to watch any f*cking commericals EVER. Tried series two Tivo but I still love DISH dvrs best since they added name based recording and an ota tuner as well. THe greatest invention of the last decade and of the present decade.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I love my 522 (and my wife has the newer one 625 I think), but ...

I do watch more TV. Now ... I am much more "efficient" at watching TV, but I still watch even more than just being efficient at what I was watching. I know that's "my problem", but I'm not 100% happy with that part of it.


----------



## Bionic Squirrel (Oct 11, 2007)

Been a DVR addict since the 510s first came out, I work nights and my schedule is always changing, if i didn't have a DVR I probably wouldn't have any shows that I could watch on a regular basis.

I am still recording reruns of old shows that I wasn't able to watch when they were on the first time.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Had an old DirecTiVo and when I switched to Dish I got a 522. If they ever lose the lawsuit to TiVo and Echostar doesn't have a work around, I'm off to Crapcast or DirecTV again... the DVR has saved my rear multiple times with my 4 year old son saying he wants to watch something when it isn't normally on (which is a funny reaction to see him at his grandparents who are DVR-less - he just can't understand why he can't watch his shows when he wants, he's only ever know a TV with DVR).


----------



## TheGuru (Nov 1, 2007)

My DVR has really grown on me, and these days it would be hard to live without it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Another reason to love the DVR - the writer's strike. As they run out of episodes due to the strike, at our leisure we'll fill in with unwatched episodes of:

5 Days
Cane
Damages
Dexter
K-Ville
L&O: SVU
Lincoln Heights
Prison Break
Tell Me You Love Me
The Unit

Some of these shows we even know we like.


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> dvrs?? ehh... i would rather manually program a vcr... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Talk about outdated technology..... I didn't know anyone still used them anymore, :lol: Have an HR20-100 and a R15-500 and 2 Digital DVD RW recorders and have never looked back at that old hard to program and lousy pictured dinasour of a VCR... can't wait for A BlurRay DVD RW player with upconversion to be marketed


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Got our first DVR when our Dish 300 series receiver died. We weren't really excited about it; didn't even think we'd use it but were hoping for a less buggy receiver. Once we figured it out, our whole way of viewing programs changed. We used to only watch movies from TCM because we hate commercials, now we could watch other stuff and skip the commercials. Went back to watching football because we no longer had to put up with the sportscasters' blather. Then we moved up from the 35 hour one to the 100 hour one. Again, we weren't excited about having more hours but the 35 hour receiver was another pile of bugs and we were hoping for a better unit. The first year we had it, we went on vacation during the summer olympics and when we got home we only had 2 hours left on the 100 hour unit! 

We've since moved up to the VIP622 and finally have a receiver that performs really well and now we have HD.

Life is good. And entertaining!


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The DVR concept... has 100% changed my way of enjoying TV.
> I am not tied to the Broadcaster's schedule of when they think "I" should be watching TV.
> 
> I don't have to worry about changing 500 tapes in the VCR... and then remembering to set the timers... and remembering what tape is where.


I couldn't agree more; my VCR's are gathering MAJOR DUST in my house.
No more buying tapes taking up space in the house, long live the DVR !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Have to wonder what the response would be if this poll was posted, in say a, baking, basket-weaving, or DIY non-TV related general forum. 

Personally, I'd sooner accept a single rotary corded land-line phone, before I'd accept live TV again, but I'd have to question if the mainstream population shares that same opinion.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

A great Digital Video Receiver (my preference) GREATLY enhances all TV viewing, both live and recorded. I'm watching something as background material, something gets said that catches my interest, instant rewind to hear the whole story.

Able to watch anything on our time, when Mrs. Tibber and I can get together, not when the networks say I should be there.

Every room has a TV, every TV has a DVReceiver. (often 2!) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

jazzyd971fm said:


> I couldn't agree more; my VCR's are gathering MAJOR DUST in my house.
> No more buying tapes taking up space in the house, long live the DVR !!!!!!!!!!!!


When the installer was putting one of the DVR's in he asked if I had any preference on how I wanted the VCR on that TV wired. I told him it was dying so just pull it out and leave it on the side, I'll worry about replacing it later. Still haven't replaced it and am in no hurry to do so now. End of December will basically be a year.

I inherited my mother's VCR which was only in use for a year or two and right now the only time I see myself using it is when I get a DVD recorder and transfer some old tapes to DVD. The other TV in the house has the VCR built in and the only thing it has been used for is to watch Indiana Jones when we realized the kids had never seen it.

I can't see myself or the family without it ever again.

To all who took a momment on this poll & thread, thank you! I think its been very informative.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

This morning I heard something on the radio and reached over to rewind so I could hear it again. Oh, this is not a DVR.

I'm addicted!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

ggergm said:


> The glass is way over half full. Love it.
> 
> The interesting responses will be from the HR20's most vocal critics. It's _push comes to shove _time.


DVR is like sex. Bad DVR is way better than the alternative of NO DVR!


----------

